# Topics > Smart home > Smart doors, smart locks, smart bells >  Lockitron,  device which can lock and unlock deadbolt locks via remote control, Apigy Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/lockitron

facebook.com/Lockitron

twitter.com/lockitron

Co-founder - Cameron Robertson

Co-founder - Paul Gerhardt

----------


## Airicist

Lockitron - Keyless Entry Using Your Phone 

Published on Oct 2, 2012




> Lockitron lets you lock or unlock your door from anywhere in the world
> 
> Any smartphone can use Lockitron through its intuitive two-button app. With Lockitron you can instantly share access with your family and friends. Lockitron lets you see if your door is locked when you're gone. It will send a notification when your child unlocks the door using their phone or key.

----------


## Airicist

"The Story Of Lockitron: Crowdfunding Without Kickstarter"

by Cameron Robertson
October 7, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Lockitron Bolt - Unlock Your Door without Keys 

Published on Jan 27, 2015




> Starting at $99, Bolt by Lockitron lets you lock or unlock your door simply by walking up to it with a phone in your pocket.
> 
> Any smartphone can use Bolt through its intuitive two-button app.
> Sense allows you to unlock your door automatically when you return home.
> 
> With Bolt you can instantly share access with your family and friends. With Bridge, Bolt lets you see if your door is locked when you're gone. It will send a notification when your child unlocks the door using their phone.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Chamberlain Group acquires Lockitron and Tend for its myQ smart garage hub"

by Catherine Shu
January 10, 2019

----------

